# Ideen Ideen und noch mehr Ideen



## Gerox (3. Mai 2008)

Heyho,
wie ich in einem anderen Post hier schon geschrieben habe entwickeln wir gerade ein kleines Game für das Studium.
Es ist ein Würfelspiel (also einen Pfad den man entlang laufen muss und wer zuerst am Ziel ist hatt gewonnen)
klingt bisschen öde aber wir haben ein paar nette Ideen um es interesant zu machen.
Es gibt natürlich auch viele Ereignisfelder und dafür fehlen uns noch viele Ideen.
Wir wollen Rollenspiele und Fantasy ein wenig Karikutieren.

Bei den Ereignisfeldern gibt es
- Gegner (gegen die man durch würfeln kämpft)
- Fallen, Flüche oder ähnliches (die den Spieler aufhalten oder zurückwerfen)
- Segen, Boni usw (die den Spieler nach vorne bringen)
- Items (waffen die +1 beim Kämpfen oder Dinge zum schneller laufen die +1 auf Laufen bringen)

falls ihr Ideen für diese Ereignisfelder habt bin ich für alles dankbar.
Ein kleines unkreatives Beispiel ist das Item "Kriegshammer 40kg"

hoffe ihr seid da kreativer als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerox (3. Mai 2008)

ach und falls jm lust hatt ein Paar bilder zu den Ereignissen zu zeichnen darf er oder sie sich auch gerne melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur Zeit zeichne ich noch alles selber in Freehand, aber ich bin leider nich soooo gut im zeichnen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Mai 2008)

Achja, und wenn sich das Spiel dann gut verkauft, dann bekommen ausnahmslos alle, die sich daran beteiligt haben, etwas ab vom Kuchen?^^


----------



## Gerox (3. Mai 2008)

Bisher ist es nur geplant für das Studium zu machen und eventuell noch bei nem Wettbewerb einsenden, falls es in den verkauf gehen sollte ( lol!!!!!) bekommen die die qualitativ und auch quantitativ ein wenig was beigetragen haben, was vom Gewinn ab. Falls jm die Idee für eine Karte liefert muss er sich erstmal mit meiner Dankbarkeit begnügen


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Mai 2008)

So eine belanglose These sollte für ein Studium ausreichen? Sry, aber eine Weltkarte oder so sollte schon da sein...


----------



## Gerox (3. Mai 2008)

Black schrieb:


> So eine belanglose These sollte für ein Studium ausreichen? Sry, aber eine Weltkarte oder so sollte schon da sein...




...?


----------



## Qonix (5. Mai 2008)

Mach deine Arbeit gefälligst selbst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerox (6. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Mach deine Arbeit gefälligst selbst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja mal schnell ca 50 Aktions-, Item- und Gegnerkarten ausdenken is relativ schwer alleine -.-


----------



## Dogar (6. Mai 2008)

also der Kriegshammer 40Kg hört sich sehr nach Munchkin an ^^

ansonsten:

Feld: Teleportation.
Beschreibung: Du wanderst so deinen weg als sich unter dir der stein auf einmal in ein Loch verwandelt.
Du fällst eine Ewigkeit und landest dann 2 felder weiter vorne.

Feld: Tür 
Beschreibung: Du stehst vor einer geschlossenen Tür. Warte eine Runde bis du siehst das dort Ziehen und nicht Schieben steht.

Feld: Jahrmarkt
Beschreibung: Huraa! Der Jahrmarkt ist da. an den ganzen Ständen verbringst du eine Runde.

Feld: zäher schlamm
Beschreibung: Wo bist du denn wieder reingetreten ? Eklig Eklig. Um deine kleidung wieder zu reinigen musst du 2 Runden aussetzen

Feld: Wurststand
Beschreibnung: du hast einen verlassenen Wurststand gefunden. Hungrig machst du dich über die leckeren Würstchen her. Jedoch haben diese Idee auch die meute hungriger wölfe hinter dir. Renne 2 Felder vor.

so erstmal genug ^^ mal sehn ob mir noch was einfällt


----------



## Gerox (6. Mai 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> also der Kriegshammer 40Kg hört sich sehr nach Munchkin an ^^



*hust* findest du? Bitte sag mir das es nich zu sehr geklaut aussieht ><
aber falls ihr was das wirklich nur aus meinem Kopf stammt hören wollt:

Beschissene Füße

Du hast nicht auf den Weg geachtet und
bist in Goblinkot getreten. Der Kot klebt wie
Harz, nächste Runde darfst du nur die
hälfte der gewürfelten Zahl laufen. 
...und NEIN es wird nicht zu deinen gunsten
gerundet



danke für deine Vorschläge, der Teleporter gefällt mir sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Tür is auch neis ^^


----------



## Gerox (6. Mai 2008)

So damit ihr auch ma ne Karte seht hab ich ma die Tür-Karte fertig gestellt (wie gesagt ich bin nich der Mega tolle Zeichner ><)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerox (6. Mai 2008)

und hier ist der Teleport, wobei mir das Bild noch nich so richtig gefällt, muss ich mir noch was besseres überlegen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (6. Mai 2008)

Nun dann werd ich auch mal ein Paar Monster ausdenken ^^

Chili des ersten Cook Off´s
Beschreibung: Das erste Chilli Cook off Chili steht dir gegenüber. Würfle schnell eine 3 um dir den Mund zuzuhalten. Ansonsten wird es sich in deinen Rachen ergiessen und du musst 3 Felder zurückrennen um was zu trinken zu finden.

Horde Hunde
Bechreibung: Aus einem dir unerklärlichen Grund hat dich eine Horde Hunde als neues Herrchen auserkoren.
Nun sitzen sie alle vor dir. Mit ihren treuseeligen augen schauen sie dich an.
Würfel eine 5 um sie loszuweden. Ansonsten musst du 2 runden lang Stöckchen mit ihnen spielen.

Janet Weiss
Beschreibung: Damn it! Janet! Schnell sag das böse Wort zu ihr ansonsten musst du mit ihr den Time Warp Tanzen...
ACHTUNG: Bei dieser Karte ist Rocky Horror Picture Show hintergrundwissen benötigt.
Sollte der Spieler dieses wissen nicht besitzen, so sollte er sich schämen. Dann soll er Brad anrufen und ihn bitten Janet abzuholen. Oder er tanzt den Timewarp. Danach ist der nächste Spieler drann.


Spoiler



Sorry wegen der Wortwahl. aber ich meine das wort Bitch was in den Kinosälen gerufen wird wenn Janet ins bild kommt. und das Damn it! Janet! kommt aus dem ersten Lied der Show.




Der Oger:
Beschreibung: Ein Oger. Er ist Gross, er ist grün. Und versuch ihn blos nicht auf Zwiebelmetaphern anzusprechen. Würfle mit deinem Linken nachbarn um die Wette. Wer als erste 3 6en gewürfelt hat gewinnt. Sollte der Oger gewinnen lädt er dich zu einem 4 Sterne Dinner ein. Mit dir als Hauptspeise. Setze 2 Runden aus. Gewinnst du hast du den Oger überredet Vegetarier zu werden.


----------



## nalcarya (6. Mai 2008)

Black schrieb:


> So eine belanglose These sollte für ein Studium ausreichen? Sry, aber eine Weltkarte oder so sollte schon da sein...


Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal dass es für das Studium um das Spielprinzip geht und nicht darum sich ein möglichst fantasievolles Drumherum auszudenken. 

Zeichnen würde ich theoretisch ja, aber da ich sowieso viel gestalterisches um die Ohren hab nehm ich Neuaufträge momentan nur mit in Aussicht stehender Bezahlung an ;D
Ich finde übrigens auch dass das ganze vom Stil her bisher etwas nach Munchkin o.ä. klingt, aber es ist heutzutage auch schwer auf dem Spielemarkt etwas wirklich voll und ganz neues zu machen. Prinzipiell find ich die Idee aber prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerox (6. Mai 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal dass es für das Studium um das Spielprinzip geht und nicht darum sich ein möglichst fantasievolles Drumherum auszudenken.


Man versucht immer das beste daraus zu machen, wenn was gut aussieht auf den 1. Blick hatt man schonma gleich das wohlwollen vom Prof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Zeichnen würde ich theoretisch ja, aber da ich sowieso viel gestalterisches um die Ohren hab nehm ich Neuaufträge momentan nur mit in Aussicht stehender Bezahlung an ;D


Was ja verständlich ist, aber fragen kost nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Ich finde übrigens auch dass das ganze vom Stil her bisher etwas nach Munchkin o.ä. klingt, aber es ist heutzutage auch schwer auf dem Spielemarkt etwas wirklich voll und ganz neues zu machen. Prinzipiell find ich die Idee aber prima
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja wir wollten ein brettspiel machen, haben uns dann zwischen Schach, Go, Schafe&Wolf und Würfelspiel entscheiden müssen.
Dann haben wir uns für ein Theme entscheiden müssen und da wir alle 3 (ja so klein ist unser Team Fantasy begeistert sind, lag das nahe, ich bin Teamleiter, ich bin Munchkin Spieler, ich bin für die Gestaltung verantwortlich.
Sagen will: man kommt nich drumrum sich beeinflssen zu lassen


----------



## Gerox (7. Mai 2008)

...falls jemand ein toller Name für das Game enfällt, wäre echt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (7. Mai 2008)

jetz auch noch den Namen ^^

Die würfel des Verderbens
Chaos in der Kleinstadt
Großstadtbarbaren
Der Tag der lebenden Brötchen
Die Villa des Grauens
Die Raben von Dansalar
Der Grabesweg des Trin
Mach mal wer die Tyr zu (D4O ler wissen was ich mein)

so such dir was aus ^^


----------



## Gerox (7. Mai 2008)

thx für deine Vorschläge, hatt auf jeden Fall mal meine Ideen angeregt, habs bei uns gepostet und noch ein paar Vorschläge von mir und warte was mein Team meint... ein kommentar hab ich schon bekommen:

"der tag des lebenden brötchen? O_o   mal davon abgesehen dass ich mir darunter garnix vorstellen kann muss es einfach gut sein XD"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerox (8. Mai 2008)

*push* ><


----------



## Fauzi (8. Mai 2008)

Name: Wayne's Abenteuer!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Gerox (11. Mai 2008)

Dice&Dust
Dice of Fire
Dice of Death
Death-Dice
Dice of Destiny
Schicksalswürfel

und ja ich bin ein verdammter Würfel Fetischist, na und   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

